

Zennstrom (Skype) and other entrepreneurs talks about entrepreneurship (media) - SuperChihuahua
http://www.su.se/om-oss/fakta/webbfilmer-arkiv/oppna-forelasningar/webbfilmer-fran-direktsanda-oppna-forelasningar-2012-1.76479

======
SuperChihuahua
Dont be afraid: The text around the media is in swedish - but the talk is in
english

